# Tube and Worm?



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Any of you guys use the tube and worm and troll for stripers? It's big on the CT river and I'm curious to see how far it's spread.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

When I fish on my buddy's boat we do troll for blues and Stripers and we do know a few other boats that also troll the tubes we fish the western part of Long Island


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW last year we did very well worm trolling for stripers here also


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Trolling a tube and worm is probably the most common way to fish for stripers now on the CT river from Hartford up. It's amazing how well those things work.


----------

